# Your ideal pack in pics



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

What dogs would you own if space/money wasn't an issue, you can only choose 10 dogs, and must upload a pic of each 1 
Mine would be
1. Black & tan smooth coat chi








2. Choc & tan long coat chi








3. Black & tan long coat chi








4. Cream or white long coat chi








5. Wolf sable long coat chi 








6. Boston Terrier








7. Rhodesian Ridgeback








8. Rottweiler








9. Blue Staffordshire bull terrier








10. Dogue de bordeux


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

1)








Red siberian husky

2)








Red Alaskan Malamute

3)








Red Alaskan klee kai

4)








Liver springer-english-Working

5)








Liver springer-English-Show

6)








Red merle border collie

7)








Nova scotia duck tolling retriever

8)








Kooikerhondje

9)








Puggle-Pug x beagle

10)








American pitbull terrier-Uncropped


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

SpringerHusky - me thinks you have a thing for red dogs??!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Possibly 10 Ridgebacks :001_wub:. If I need a mixed 'fantasy' pack (which changes drastically every day!) then (in no particular order apart from No 1!!):

Rhodesian Ridgeback









Azawakh









Pharoah Hound









Greyhound









Hamiltonstovare









German Shorthaired Pointer









English Foxhound









Dalmatian









Bavarian Mountain Hound (thanks cravensmum)









Hungarian Vizsla









Ask me again tomorrow and I will have changed my mind a little yet again....:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

foxyrockmeister said:


> SpringerHusky - me thinks you have a thing for red dogs??!!


Really? I don't think I noticed :lol:


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

1) Bernese Mountain Dog









2) Greyhound (brindle)









3) Greyhound (black & white)









4) Great Dane (harlequin)









5) Rhodesian Ridgeback









6) Rottweiler









7) Golden Retriever 









8) Boxer (red & white) 









9) Newfoundland









10) Dalmatian









That's if I could only choose 1 of each breed - if not, then I'd have 5 Bernese and 5 Greyhounds


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Really? I don't think I noticed :lol:


Jenny picks up her red SH on saturday  cant wait to meet her :blush:


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

:001_wub:I didn't find ten - I would have been here all night otherwise :blush:

Another bedlington of course  









A bedlington x whippet :001_wub:









A whippet









Standard poodle









Irish terrier









Irish Wolfhound :001_wub:









Giant Schnauzer









Airedale :001_wub:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just this ...............


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

sarybeagle said:


> Jenny picks up her red SH on saturday  cant wait to meet her :blush:


If she was a he, i'd be up there so fast stealing Jen's dog :lol:

That deep rich red just swoons me over, I have my ideal/dream dog set up from gender, colour, name and pedigree name :blush:


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm a bit miffed that I couldn't fit in the Great Dane, an 11 pack would be better for me! 

Bernese Mountain Dog









Newfoundland









Siberian husky 









Tibetan Mastiff









Dogue de Bordeaux









Rottweiler









Samoyed









Bullmastiff









Dalmation









Rhodesian Ridgeback


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Just 10 this could be tricky could only get it down to 12 :blush: the last two I'm unlikely to ever own anyway due in their rarity

Cairn Terrier









Irish Wolfhound









Irish Water Spaniel









Leonberger









Large Munsterlander









Giant Schnauzer









Staffy









Phalene (drop eared papillon)









Coton De Tulear









Swedish Vallhund









The two I probably won't be able to own

Barbet (french water retriever)









Berger Picard (French herding breed)


----------



## Elizabetty (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't know how to add photo's :blush: Fab idea for a thread though...
1 My gorgeous terrier mutt!
2 Beddlington Whippet
3 Irish Setter
4 Greyhound
5 Rhodesian Ridgeback
6 Wire Haired Pointer
7 English Setter
8 Jack Russell
9 Italian Spinone
10 Norfolk Terrier

Apart from number one  in no particular order!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

1) White German Shepard









2) Akita









3) Rottweiler









4) Newfoundland









5) Great Dane









6) Boxer









I like big dogs  Funny thing is I'm only 5'1


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Hungarian Vizsla - the breed I have wanted for years and my next dog 









Golden Retriever - although he's not mine, I do sort of have one already 









Bernese Mountain Dog









German Shorthaired Pointer









German Shepherd









Scottish Deerhound









Bloodhound









Sussex Spaniel









Bullmastiff









Safe to say I mostly like big dogs  although I seem to have no preference between short or long coated.

Now I need to find a car big enough to hold all these monsters... 

Although at the moment, I am pretty happy with these two


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

1.







Rough Collie

2.







greyhound

3.







Standard Poodle

4.







Cardigan Corgi

5.








Hairless chinese crested

6.







Rhodesian Ridgeback

7.







Newfoundland

8.







St. Bernard

9.







Clumber Spaniel

10.







Cocker Spaniel


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Going through these pics has made me realise how many different breeds i've met in the time i've worked in kennels


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

1: My Black and red long coat GSD 










2: A black and red short coat GSD, possibly a bitch, not sure though. (The pic is Dino's auntie )










3: A nice strong dark sable male GSD










4: A Tummel










I'll need to come back to this I think. I can't think of any others lol


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Right! It's just taken me ages but I've found all the pics 

1. GSD <3









2. Rough Collie <3









3.Rottie <3









4. German Wirehaired Pointer <3









5. Collie x Lab - they're such a great mix! <3









6. Utonagan <3 









7. Suddenly shooting down in scale - Pug <3









8. Long Haired Chihuahua (someone's gotta keep the GSD and the Rottie in line ) <3









9. A wee spirited Pomeranian <3









10. And shooting back up in scale...a Great Dane  <3


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I couldnt find 10 breeds but I think you get the way my taste runs...

Bouvier, Scottish Deerhound, Irish wolfhound, Laekense Herder, Giant Schnauzer...Big hairy beasties!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sarplaninac. (Obviously) :blush:








Pyrenean.








Newfoundland.








Caucasian Ovcharka.








Tibetan Mastiff.








Moscow Watchdog.








Maremma.








Landseer.








Karelian Bear Dog.








And this little beauty; The Russian Borzoi.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

easy peasy


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

My perfect pack!

1. Working strain yellow labrador









2. Working strain black labrador (photo of my pups mum!)









3. Wylanbriar chocolate labrador









4. female Tri colour smooth coated jack russell called Molly









5. White and tan rough coated jack russell









6. male smooth coated German Shepherd called Bear









7. Blue and tan border terrier









8. Westie









9. Working springer spaniel









10. Ridgeback


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice to see ridgies in so many of these .


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd have all Beagles because I'm a nutter!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

1. Another Alaskan Malamute










2. 2 x Siberian Husky










4. GSD










5. Caucasian Ovcharka










6. Belgian Malinois










7. Weimaraner










8. Rhodesian Ridgeback










9. Samoyed










10. Border Collie


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Helbo said:


> I'd have all Beagles because I'm a nutter!


You can have mine to help to get there , she's on my off list at the moment  :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> You can have mine to help to get there , she's on my off list at the moment  :nono: :nono: :nono:


Oh No - I'm much worse than you think. I not only want 10 beagles. I want all boys!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

1. Pointer









2. Shiba Inu









3. Doberman









4. Malamute









5. Irish setter









6. wirehaired vizsla









7. Dalmatian









8. Harlequin great dane









9. French bull dog









10. Papillon









Bit of a odd mix :lol:


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Nice to see ridgies in so many of these .


Its because of Kilo


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

A Zipper









A Lilly









A Maltese









A Tibetan Spaniel









A Leonberger









And a rescue Lurcher









I think 6 would be my limit


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Apart from badly bred SBT's, the only breed ive taken a liking to after metting one, are these:










And that would only be if i got to move to northern europe.

Id consider a border terrier or a small, shortlegged, smooth coated, JRT.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

dandogman said:


> Its because of Kilo


Agreed  That's why a RR is on my list. He is just :001_wub:


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum (May 18, 2011)

If I had all the money, time and space this would be my prefect pack .....










Jasper and Small Man would be part of my pack without question.










German Shepard Dog - this I am lucky enough to have already ...... (Skye !!)

Then there would also be in no particular order (except my next dog I hope will be a EBT 









Red and White English Bull Terrier








Brindle and White English Bull Terrier








Malumute








Blue Border Collie








And last but not least a West Highland Terrier

Yep that would be my ideal line up ........ I could just see this lot romping through the woods today ..... and chillin all over the living room floor and sofa's

Off to buy lotto ticket


----------



## MGarland (Aug 23, 2010)

I would not want more than one... 

I like having my mate come everywhere with me and I think a pack would ruin it. 

You would need a minivan just to walk them, my fiesta would not stand a chance!


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum (May 18, 2011)

MGarland said:


> I would not want more than one...
> 
> I like having my mate come everywhere with me and I think a pack would ruin it.
> 
> You would need a minivan just to walk them, my fiesta would not stand a chance!


I would be more than happy to drive round in a converted transit van


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

Other than the breeds I own I would have

St Bernard









German Shepherd









Tervueren









Rough Collie









DDB









Boxer









English Mastiff


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

I think i'll have no problem choosing 10 

In no particular order apart from no.2 which is what is hope my next breed will be 

1. English Toy Terrier  (My Charlie!) would definately have more 









2. Saluki :001_wub: 









3. Whippet









4. Dobermann









5. Leonberger









6. Papillon









7. Rough collie









8. German shepherd (long haired)









9. Golden retriever (particularly like the lighter cream colour)









10. Last one's hard as i've fallen in love with these 'silken windhounds' which aren't an official breed and seem pretty rare in UK but they're sooooo beautiful and i'd love one!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Nice to see ridgies in so many of these .


Well you never know when you may be faced with a lion in your back garden


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Ideally 10 Leonbergers but as that is not in the spirit of the thread.....

1. Leonberger (my Bear)









2. Newfoundland









3. Landseer Newfoundland









4. St Bernard









5. Sarplaninac









6. German Shepherd Dog (my Zak R.I.P.)









7. Pyrenean Mountain Dog









8. Caucasian Shepherd Dog









9. Black Russian Terrier









10. Tibetan Mastiff









No little things!!!


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

Magnus said:


> No little things!!!


You wouldn't need a van you'd need a bus for that lot, and a double decker to boot


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Hmmm this is really hard

My mind will change tomorrow, but these are todays choices:

English Foxhound










Gordon Setter










Irish Red and White Setter










Wirehaired German Pointer










Wirehaired Hungarian Vizla










Brown Dalmation










Italian Spinone










Weimeraner










Giant Schnauzer










Mongrels!!










ETA: Wow that giant schnauzer is GIANT!! as are the mongrels, sorry for huge pics!!


----------



## PaulRyan (Aug 17, 2011)

1st is obvious the PUG!









2nd Japanese Chin









3rd Whippet









4th French Bulldog 









5th Basset Hound









6th Cavalier King Charles Spaniel









7th Chihuahua









8th Jack Russel









9th Grey Hound









As for 10th... I'd prefer to keep my options open 
Opps, Sorry for the imagines being so large, no idea how to make them smaller


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

My 3 are my ideal pack right now but if i could have 10 dogs they would be 

123 my 3  

4 frankie my brothers red stafford

5,6,7,8,9,10 would be rescue staffys and if it was legal american pitbulls aswel  

I love so many breeds but staffys and pitbulls just have my heart. taras the exception to this thou shes my girl.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

In no particular order:

German Wirehaired Pointer - black and white preferably:









Brittany - black tri:









Large Munsterlander:









Slovakian Rough Haired Pointer (but not until the gene pool has widened):









Rough coated lurcher:









Hungarian Wirehaired Vizsla:









Australian shepherd - showline, bobtail and blue/red merle with copper trim or black tri:









Griffon Fauve de Bretagne:









Grande Basset Griffon Vendeen:









Border collie/working sheepdog:









I have a 'thing' for wiry/scruffy dogs!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Hmm, tough one!

1 & 2. Black and Yellow Labs









3. Border Collie









4. English Springer Spaniel









5. Malamute









6. Rottweiler









7. Golden Retreiver









8. Rough Collie









9. GSD (preferably white)









10. Beagle









That way, the Rottie, GSD, Goldie and Mal could play together, the Labs could play with the two Collies and the Beagle can play with the Spaniel


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Magnus said:


> Ideally 10 Leonbergers but as that is not in the spirit of the thread.....
> 
> 1. Leonberger (my Bear)
> 
> ...


This is pretty much my list but i would swap the gsd for a great dane and the black russian terrier for of course another oes.
And NO ONE has OES on their lists - i think you're all missing out!!!:hand:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Leanne77 said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Slovakian Rough Haired Pointer (but not until the gene pool has widened):
> 
> ...


Someone on the Pointer forum i'm on breeds these, lovely looking dogs


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Someone on the Pointer forum i'm on breeds these, lovely looking dogs


Flynn is half SRHP, thats why I like them!

Who is the breeder if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Elizabetty (Sep 11, 2011)

Fab to see the Spinone's getting a bit more love foxyrockmeister


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

You lot are all missing a trick with this big dog obsession...
No way could you house and feed your pack unless you won the lottery whereas if I had 10 Chihuahuas I could afford them tomorrow!!LOL:w00t:


----------



## Mici (Nov 13, 2011)

Hm...I don't think I would ever want to have that many dogs at a time but my favourite purebreeds are:

1.) Karst shepherd

http://www.pointernet.pds.hu/kutya/fajtalexikon/image/Kraski ovcar-03.jpg

2.) Sarplaninac

http://glassrbije.org/info/images/stories/2011JUN/sarplaninac.jpg

3.) Working type GSD

http://www.police.nashville.org/images/fieldops/canine_german_shepherd.jpg

4.) Leonberger

http://www.leonbergerwelpen.de/IMG_0378_BEARBEITET_BEARBEITETa.jpg

5.) Tornjak

https://encrypted-tbn2.google.com/i...rNmhW41SoeWDYUMUPbCz7mYbweXdVmASfm0-0233iB6VD

6.) Newfoundland

https://encrypted-tbn0.google.com/i...BXZGTMniDztSf1Qb9JI8H_SMcQy2e1i2BqOkgo0OpBbHQ

7.) Papillon

https://encrypted-tbn1.google.com/i...WjvR6xN0qgmcw8NBZwkuflIdux4px7dSroGFFf2LCronA

8.) lundehund

https://encrypted-tbn2.google.com/i...49tgQkn_OSLaF4wmahluolCV7i4lFA-YfkB2upUu80USw

9.) slovensky čuvač

https://encrypted-tbn3.google.com/i...e8JTm63apho-q_0ikyBnIf5Fkkf-VIaLAjrhxwtqq6kXA

10.) australian kelpie

https://encrypted-tbn2.google.com/i...pECJSyeEBRp9gC17zPmBgswGIaf5-CszAB24BP3WY-oWC

In no particular oreder except the first and the second one 

And I would always have at least one big dog if I ever had small dogs such as kelpie, papillon and lundehund


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Leanne77 said:


> Flynn is half SRHP, thats why I like them!
> 
> Who is the breeder if you dont mind me asking?


Give me a moment i'll have to go and dig around for the puppy thread as it was a while back. I'll PM you when i find it


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Mici said:


> 3.) Working type GSD
> 
> http://www.police.nashville.org/images/fieldops/canine_german_shepherd.jpg


That's a pet bred GSD lol.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

9 staffy's and their crosses plus one small but VERY grumpy dog to keep em in line!!


----------



## Mici (Nov 13, 2011)

Shrap said:


> That's a pet bred GSD lol.


Yeah but it is a police dog...If you want a specific line...I like dogs from Leomegy breeder. Like:

Max Leomegy:

https://encrypted-tbn2.google.com/i...SjCsW8R8g2wTaOdmakXlHGmlaQRFsOYme9KzEpiiCY-hg

https://encrypted-tbn1.google.com/i...NQ2sB9mRi9-1xngYzd0vV6TREZQmqMGxuKL96D_JpwrpQ


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Mici said:


> Yeah but it is a police dog...If you want a specific line...I like dogs from Leomegy breeder. Like:
> 
> Max Leomegy:
> 
> ...


I like the 2nd pic


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

couldnt think of ten as i keep changing my mind about some 

however the top 5 that i hope i can have some day are.

1 pharoah hound - but i dont want the tan colour you see lol i want the redish one 

2 doberman - pref red or blue

3 german shep - met a red and black and fell in love.

4 DogueDeBordeaux - really really want lol

5 old english sheep dog - know someone who has one and she is soo loverly.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

10 rescue dogs!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

presuming I can't have ten bull mastiffs..









Then I think this is my pack..
Bullmastiff-








Doberman-








Dane-








American pitbull terrier (presuming they were legal)-








Brittany-








Alaskan Klee Klai-








Boxer-








Border collie-








Jack russell-








Pointer-








Whippet-








Chinese crested powderpuff


----------



## Skoust (Feb 12, 2012)

01. Newfoundland - preferably black with a white chest patch









02. Bernese Mountain Dog









03. Great Dane









04. Irish Wolfhound









05. English Bull Terrier









06. German Shepherd









07. Rhodesian Ridgeback









08. Czechoslovakian Wolfdog









09. Leonberger









10. Old English Sheepdog

... In all sincerity though, I'd be happy with 10 newfs


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

portiaa said:


> Then I think this is my pack..
> 
> Pointer-
> 
> ...


It's this pic's of this Pointer that made me fall in love with them


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

1. Black Staffy









2. Ridgeback









3. Weimaraner









4. Flatcoat









5. Dalamation









6. Working Strain cocker









7. Beagle









8. blue merle austrailian shepard









9. Duck Toller









10. Sibe (for the Hubby)


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd have these 4, please:









If I can't have the 3 bears, I would also settle for (in no particular order):
1) A flatcoat









2) A Labrador:









3) A Terence:









4) A Leonberger:









5)A Great Dane:









6) A Rottweiler:









7) A Newfoundland:









There are plenty of other dogs I like, but those are definitely my favourites.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

That dane is stunning!!


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

Didn't have time to do this, this morning so here are mine, in no particular order 

1. Brindle Boxer









2. American Pit 









3. British Bulldog









4. American Bulldog









5. Tricolour English Bull Terrier









6. Dogue de Bordeaux









Hmmmm there is a trend with the first 6 it seems...

7. Long Haired Akita









8. Shiba Inu









9. German Wirehaired Pointer









10. Westie


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

I like evryone choices so far lets see if I can post mine


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

My ideal pack would be..

My current Bedlington









My current Labradoodle









A GSD









A hungarian Pumi









A Belgian Leakenois









An Irish Terrier









An English Setter









An Irish Setter









A Shih Tzu









And last but by no means least
An English Bull Terrier


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Current B+W Border Collie









Current Blue Merle Border Collie









Red + White Border Collie

German Shepherd

Working Springer Spaniel

Rottweiler

Newfoundland

Northern Inuit (Because OH loves them!)

Bernese Mountain Dog

Working Cocker Spaniel

Sorry I don't know how to copy pictures onto the page from a mac :S


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I will have to come back and add pics later when off my phone!

1. Black and tan dobe
2. Brown dobe
3. Blue dobe
3. Manchester terrier 

Breeds I would have if they didn't moult!

1. Malanois
2. Shiba inu


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

This & Phoebe!


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

WHEN i win the lottery and buy myself a huge farmhouse with acres of land and numerous outbuildings, along with a converted single decker bus, heres my pack 

first and foremost A KIVA!!  GSD










a black GSD, white GSD, rottweiler, border collie, sarplaninac, rhodesian ridgeback, weimaraner, siberian husky, blue stafford.

I would also have a pug to keep them all in line 
and they would all be rescues, and i would have another 10 random crossbred rescues aswell!! aaaaaah one can dream eh!!??


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

and the other 4 pics


----------



## S_Rollo (Oct 1, 2010)

Im a sucker for the cross breeds they are so individual in personality and looks. I dont really go for the silly names but for this I have used some of them as thats what they were called on the sites i used the pictures from.
1) I'd have another Westie x Staffy ofcourse.








(not sure that image will work so i'll put ths one up too)









2)I'd love to have a Giant Schnauzer









3) I *love* the black white and tan colours in any dog e.g. the Berenese mountain dog but they are huge and really hairy so maybe a swiss mountain dog?









4) but the bernese are gorgeous so one or both ha ha









5) A Paperanian, Papillon cross pomeranian I love this picture the dog is so proud its so like a fox its just gorgeous.









6) I like the dachshunds I would possibly have a long haired one but id prefer a cross breed, Dachshund shihtzu looks quite cute.









7) I once met a Poodle ShihTzu he was gorgeous just wanted to play! but I dont think id have one theyre too small for me, I do like the cockapoos though, Id have a chocolate or an unusual/mix colour though.









8) not sure this image will work but there is a gorgeous dog at my local animal sanctuary (Woodside) called dexter he's a staffy cross, I'd love to give him a home if i had more space time and money  hope he finds a great home eventually though









9) They have a rescue Greyhound called Percey at another animal sanctuary near me (Gables farm) he looks a bit like a badger would also love to give him a home.









10) a dog in need of a home.









Although I love pure bred dogs and I even learnt the dog breed book off by heart as a child, I dont really agree with pedigrees. We have gone too far and inbred so many illnesses and discomforts into dogs, like the Rodesian ridgeback has Spina bifida, the king charles as gorgeous as they are have siringomielia where sometimes their brain grows down their spine as their heads are to small leaving them to go mad with pain. The dog I want the most is a happy healthy one like my Rollo, he loves cuddles, love to be around people and is so well behaved he truely is my best friend!


----------



## PumiLady (May 26, 2014)

Bedlingtondoodle said:


> My ideal pack would be..
> 
> My current Bedlington
> 
> ...


That is not a Pumi, that is a Mudi. Quite different


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

I know this thread is old but can I resurrect this? Looks like fun and I'm up for anything that isn't Microeconomics at the moment.

*Bichon Frise* (my current one)










*Rottie 
*









*Golden Retriever*









*
Bernese Mountain Dog *










*Samoyed*










*Old English Sheepdog*










*Finnish Lapphund*










*Tri-Colour Coton de Tulear*










*Westie*










*Blue Merle Rough Collie*


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Old thread but a good 'un 

I'm owning the breed I've wanted for years - a Hovawart 

But here are the breedes I'd love to own in the future too.

2. *Azawakh*









3. *Blue & white/Lilac & white Border Collie*









4. *Cavalier King Charles Spaniel*









5. *Smooth coat Brussels Griffon. Although not surte I could own such a brachy breed in reality*









6. *Weimaraner*









7. *Glen of Imaal Terrier*









8. *Smooth Collie*









9. *Australian terrier. Although not sure whether that's just because they look like my Missy so much.*









*Tibetan Mastiff*









And they are besides the fact I want/will own more crossbreeds and have a rescue SBT at some point.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Just 10 this could be tricky could only get it down to 12 :blush: the last two I'm unlikely to ever own anyway due in their rarity
> Cairn Terrier
> Irish Wolfhound
> Irish Water Spaniel
> ...


From two years ago not much different now actually
1) Cairn terrier









2) Irish wolfhound









3) Standard poodle I'd have to have it in this kind of clip









Or barbet









4) Working line gsd








Actually I'd take all the dogs in that kennel, they have some amazing dogs

5) Havanese









6) American cocker spaniel









7) Pekingese (provided I could find one that could breathe and move at the same time :frown2









8) Large munsterlander









9) Akita









10) Komodor (really unlikely that coat and not too fond of strangers)


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

In no order

English Shepherd









Rottweiler (with a not too short snout)









Finnish Lapphund (Wolf sable)









Kelpie









Beauceron 









Staffy









Labrador (black)









Shiba Inu









American Akita









Crossbreeds!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> In no order
> 
> English Shepherd
> 
> ...


No black & tan Hovawart?


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> In no order
> 
> English Shepherd
> 
> ...


Gotta love black & tans :thumbsup:


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Hmmm.... 

1. Red and white border collie









2. Red merle border collie









3. Black and white border collie









4. Flat coated retriever









5. German shepherd









6. Kelpie









7. Bearded collie









8. Rottweiler 









9. Belgian malinois 









10. Working cocker spaniel


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Changes all the time really!! I do have an huge passion for Terriers in particular, this is where I think my heart will always lie but I like a lot of other breeds as well probably some I have left out!!

1, Smooth Fox Terrier (Tri Colour)









2, Jack Russell Terrier x10000 (Long legged type and Tri colour!!)









3, Parson Terrier x 10000









4, Plummer Terrier









5, Dalmation









6, French Bulldog









7, Ridgeback









8, Merle Border Collie









9, Leonberger









10, Boxer









And always , always above all else my boy Rio of course


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> 4) Working line gsd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! - which kennel is the dog from?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Moobli said:


> Gorgeous! - which kennel is the dog from?


Sapphire shepherds they're in the US. They produce a lot of dogs that actually work police, search and rescue even a few as service dogs so brains as well as beauty :thumbup1:


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

What a fun thread 

1) Borzoi









2) Scruffy lurcher









3) Smooth fox terrier









4) Smooth collie (merle or sable)









5) Wire haired Ibizan hound









6) Inca Orchid (with mohawk  )









7) Utonagan









8) a stripy whippet









9) Swedish Vallhund









10) Irish wolfhound









Not a massive brachy fan, apparently!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Hmm here are my pack of ten 

One/two










Three/four/five










Six










Seven










Eight










Nine










And never forgetting ... ten!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Shrap said:


> 3: A nice strong dark sable male GSD


Zak's grandfather


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Even in an ideal world 10 dogs would be too much for me. I would love maybe four OES. They are completely stoic, wonderful dogs.....love 'em!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

My boy of course collie x gsd



working line black sable GSD 'my one day dog'



Yellow lab 'my next dog'



GSP (liver and white but mostly liver)



vizla



Rhodesian ridgeback



Doberman (black and tan)



French bulldog - This is my guilty secret dog as I don't really like Brachycephalic breeds but ive met a couple of these and they are so cute



Cocker spaniel (working line)



Yellow and white border collie - seem to be near impossible to find in the uk though I have seen one while walking before that Apollo took a liking to and have been looking for one since


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Anything ginger!!! Or with ginger points!!!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> Sapphire shepherds they're in the US. They produce a lot of dogs that actually work police, search and rescue even a few as service dogs so brains as well as beauty :thumbup1:


Thanks, will have a look


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Apollo2012 said:


> Yellow and white border collie - seem to be near impossible to find in the uk though I have seen one while walking before that Apollo took a liking to and have been looking for one since


I know the owner from another forum of that wonderful Border Collie. His name is Cobain


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I know the owner from another forum of that wonderful Border Collie. His name is Cobain


I've come across his picture a few times online he's the only border collie that colour I've found that is actually in the uk.

The one I've met was a little yellow and white girl and her owners were on holiday so never saw her again every so often I have a look around for any for sale and any breeders in the uk but no luck so far

My step dad owns a red and white and a lilac and white


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Are they also called lemon and white or is that a difrerent colour?


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Are they also called lemon and white or is that a difrerent colour?


the same apparently there's a lot of confusion over what the colour should be called as apparently they are quite common in Australia but are called 'red' there where as our 'red' is a red brown

so they can be yellow, golden, lemon, cream and Australian red :lol:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Apollo2012 said:


> I've come across his picture a few times online he's the only border collie that colour I've found that is actually in the uk.
> 
> The one I've met was a little yellow and white girl and her owners were on holiday so never saw her again every so often I have a look around for any for sale and any breeders in the uk but no luck so far


He actually lives in Canada. But his owner always states how many people ask if he's a purebred Collie because not many know they even come in that colour. I didn't until I knew of her dog!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> He actually lives in Canada. But his owner always states how many people ask if he's a purebred Collie because not many know they even come in that colour. I didn't until I knew of her dog!


No I had never seen the colour before until I met one, she was gorgeous and Apollo was slightly in love with her from the moment he saw her :lol:

just been looking it was a different one that's in the uk lol


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Apollo2012 said:


> the same apparently there's a lot of confusion over what the colour should be called as apparently they are quite common in Australia but are called 'red' there where as our 'red' is a red brown
> 
> so they can be yellow, golden, lemon, cream and Australian red :lol:


Ahhh I see. There are some for sale in the uk then. Although I dont know hiw goodothe breeders are!!!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Ahhh I see. There are some for sale in the uk then. Although I dont know hiw goodothe breeders are!!!


Im sure there must be some around but none that I can find 

My Step dad has a lilac and white and a red and white but they both came from a bad breeder and have hip dysplasia though I'm not surprised when he got them both for something like £150 together, the person he got them from has been banned from keeping and breeding dogs now


----------



## Bryxy (Jun 6, 2013)

1. GSD/Jack Russell (my current dog)









2. Karakachan x (my next dog)









And then breeds I'd love to own in future:

3. Leonberger









4. Dark Sable GSD









5. Belgian Malinois









6. Irish Wolfhound









7. Alaskan Malamute









8. American Pit Bull Terrier









9. Sarplaninac 









10. Anatolian Shepherd









Love all those breeds but I'll probably end up with more crossbreeds and I'm more than happy about that!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Apollo2012 said:


> Im sure there must be some around but none that I can find
> 
> My Step dad has a lilac and white and a red and white but they both came from a bad breeder and have hip dysplasia though I'm not surprised when he got them both for something like £150 together, the person he got them from has been banned from keeping and breeding dogs now


Bladdy hell. There were some on pets4homes. Probably not the best breeder :frown2:


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I think mine would look something like this now 
1. GSD 

2. Ridgeback

3. Pomeranian 

4. Rottweiler

5. Airedale Terrier

6. Alaskan Klee Kai 


The last 4 can be more chis & GSDs


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

My beautiful Lucky is my first choice










Parson Russell Terrier










Smooth Fox Terrier










and lastly a Lancashire Heeler


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Oooh I like this thread! And the lemon & white collie is gorrrrgeous!

If I could have them all as rescues that would be even better!!

Here are mine, in no particular order:

1) Shar pei (not a bone mouth but one of the less wrinkly ones)









2) Basenji (black and tan)









3) Sussex spaniel









4) Maltese Terrier









5) Long-haired Weimaraner 









6) Pug, because who can resist?! (but with the longer snout)









7) Smooth Fox terrier









8) Italian Greyhound









9) Nova scotia duck tolling retriever 









10) Irish water spaniel









I am however rubbish at decisions, so this list will probably change daily!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

My 'dream' pack...

1. Borzoi










2. Pharaoh Hound










3. Basenji










4. Show type Greyhound










5. Whippet - in this colour, or a nice shade of brindle 










6. Azawakh










7. Bloodhound










8. Komondor










9. BSD Laekenois










10. Great Dane


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Ooh, don't mind if I do! Much more appealing than horrible Equine Science revision 
In no particular order... (and definitely not all 10 at once!)...

Red merle tri Border Collie









Working line Kelpie - I really like the heavier built ones









A black & white smooth-coated Border Collie/WSD









A lovely Staffie 









An English Bulldog from this bitch, which I am seriously considering! 









A Papillon









A Malinois; if I'm up to it!









A Canaan Dog









A Poodle. I love all sizes and colours and can't make up my mind 









And last but not least, a Kooikerhondje!









OH and I have just started discussing moving in together and when we're ready we'd like a dog - won't be taking Breeze with me! Problem is that our taste in dogs is very different so making up our minds could be interesting :001_rolleyes:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Love this thread!  Very difficult to choose but I think I have chosen. For now 

My first dog will be a retired greyhound:



Then I envisage myself with a scruffy lurcher:


And a BC:


Then a lovely Staffie (all rescues):


I would also love to have...

A rough collie


Saluki


Afghan Hound


Groenendael


Borzoi


Samoyed


Then there are others such as an Irish setter, Newfie, Bernese, Aussie, Whippet, Sheltie....and many, many more


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Can only work out how to attach one pic at a time on ipad but here is my perfect pack.

1) dark yellow lab of course!
2) Irish Setter
3) Ridgeback
4) Hungarian Vizsla
5) German Shepherd
6) Cocker Spaniel (orange roan)
7) St Bernard
8) pug
9) golden retriever
10) greyhound.


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

Can I cheat and put my Border Collies as 1 choice even though I would need all colour variations ?
2 My Miniature Pinschers
3 Brindle and white whippet
4 Schipperke
5 Pomeranian
Next 5 in following post it will only let me add 5


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

6 GWSD but old fashioned straight backed one.
7 Bernese
8 Chinese Crested
9 Tibetan Mastiff, but I doubt I could cope with the slobber
10 Scruffy hairy lurcher, possibly Bedlington/Whippet


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

1. Siberian Husky









2. German Shepherd









3. Newfoundland









4. Boarder Terrier









5. Cavalier King Charles Spaniel









6. Golden Retriever









7. Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever dog









8. Border Collie









9. Alaskan Malamute









10. Mongrel


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

As well as my 3 muttleys I'd have:

1. GSD (black, longcoat)









2. Finnish Lapphund (either brown & tan or wolf sable)









3. Beauceron (harlequin)









4. Koolie (tri merle)









5. Saluki (in any colour)









6. Kelpie (in any colour)









7. Border collie (in tri blue merle or sable)









8. Northern Inuit









9. Australian cattle dog









10. Lapponian herder


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

This pack would be fun if I had time, space and training skills


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> This pack would be fun if I had time, space and training skills


Ooh, a corded Poodle! Would love to meet one some day, I'm intrigued about how similar their coat is to other corded breeds like the Puli.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

with my boys i'd add:

1) white boxer dog









2) dogo argentino









3) APBT in white









4) neopolitan mastiff









5) rottweiler









6) great dane white









7) dogue de bordeaux









8) cane corso









9) presa canario









10) alapaha blue blood bulldog


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Thorne said:


> Ooh, a corded Poodle! Would love to meet one some day, I'm intrigued about how similar their coat is to other corded breeds like the Puli.


I am in love with standard poodles, but as cording is not the fashion I have no optimism that a breeder would give me one of their pups if I told them I intended to cord the coat. Would it be evil not to tell them?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thorne said:


> Ooh, a corded Poodle! Would love to meet one some day, I'm intrigued about how similar their coat is to other corded breeds like the Puli.


I think it's just the normal poodle coat just corded. If you think normal poodle grooming is difficult :frown2:


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I think it's just the normal poodle coat just corded. If you think normal poodle grooming is difficult :frown2:


It is, was once very fashionable but the upkeep has made them a bit of a rarity. Seems like they still have a dedicated if small following over in the states 

Pogo, I hadn't considered (sadly) banned breeds in my list!  I'd love to have a red APBT. Not a true game bred dog but one with plenty of drive would be amazing. Would like to be able to meet a Dogo as well.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thorne said:


> It is, was once very fashionable but the upkeep has made them a bit of a rarity. Seems like they still have a dedicated if small following over in the states
> 
> Pogo, I hadn't considered (sadly) banned breeds in my list!  I'd love to have a red APBT. Not a true game bred dog but one with plenty of drive would be amazing. Would like to be able to meet a Dogo as well.


I like the look of them but I couldn't handle the grooming


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Ideally I'd like a pack of dogs that are completely trouble free and would not require such things as exercise or feeding or rushing to the vet in the dead of night.

Dogs that I could fully trust with small children, other dogs and a variety of small furry woodland creatures.

Dogs that wouldn't react to cyclists or passing cars, the postman, the milkman the butcher, the baker, the candlestick maker and next doors bloody cat.

Dogs that wouldn't get me up at 4:00am for a play session, or wouldn't poke their noses into my business and disrupt my concentration and my work.

Dogs that wouldn't shed sack fulls of hair or leave ruddy great muddy paw marks on newly laid wooden floors.

Dogs that wouldn't dig craters in the garden or tunnel under the house and think their construction work is every bit as important and admirable as mine........

Seems to me as if someone had the very same criteria for a dog pack as I did.....

And just take a look at this..... not one single dog shows any interest whatsoever in the bloody cat.....


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

My updated ideal pack (which changes often of course )

Bernese! 
Bernese-Mountain-Dog-Smile by alice123childress, on Flickr

Leonberger
leonberger_benn by alice123childress, on Flickr

Pyrenean Mountain Dog
shadow_sphinx by alice123childress, on Flickr

Golden Retreiver
golden-retriever-most-friendly-dog-breeds-for-children-pics by alice123childress, on Flickr

Long Haired German Sherperd Dog
7534018_orig by alice123childress, on Flickr

Hovawart 
Hovawart_im_Schnee02 by alice123childress, on Flickr

Maremma Sheepdog
9a9bd31a0bb82d22fc297493ff8f9ff8 by alice123childress, on Flickr

Irish Wolfhound
irish-wolfhound by alice123childress, on Flickr

Otterhound
otterhound-picture by alice123childress, on Flickr

And to keep them all in check... A Norfolk Terrier 
norfolk-terrier-on-the-grass-photo by alice123childress, on Flickr

Now how AWESOME would that be!?


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Too tired to try and work out finding and attaching pictures tonight so words will have to do for now 

In no particular order:

A rescue greyhound.
A Golden Retriever 
An English Shepherd 
A Chocolate Labrador
A lurcher (the pointy dog variety!)
A Rottweiler (Specifically that gorgeous Cian on here :001_tt1: )
A working line Kelpie 
An Irish Wolfhound
Blue or Red Merle Collie
and of course a scruffy terrier


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Micky93 said:


> Too tired to try and work out finding and attaching pictures tonight so words will have to do for now
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> ...


Off topic, but your little dog looks so much like my Missy! Scruffy terrier types rule!


----------



## catherine09 (May 10, 2014)

Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever (been my dream dog for years)










German Longhaired Pointer










Saluki










Blue Merle Australian Shepherd Dog










I like med sized, bright and agile working dogs mainly, and ones that look like a dog is supposed to look 

The saluki is kind of thrown in there randomly as I just think they're beautiful and graceful. Perhaps a dog for when I get a bit older and tired of all the working types


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

My total fantasy pack.... (sorry, photos confuse me!!) In no particular order except for number one 

1) Rottweiler boy
2) Tibetan mastiff (black and tan)
3) Catahoula leopard dog (red leopard)
4) Doberman (brown and tan)
5) American bulldog or Alapaha blue blood bulldog
6) Borzoi
7) Affenpinscher 
8) DDB
9) Maremma or Pyrenean mountain dog (couldn't decide which!)
10) Cane corso (blue or black)

Or failing that can I just have 10 rotties please??


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Just done a quick list so will add pictures later but by then it would probably of changed ha


Manchester Terrier
German Pinscher
Smooth Fox Terrier
Whippet
Samoyed
Dobermann
Saluki
Lancashire Heeler
Flat Coated Retriever
Finnish Lapphund


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Hard to just choose 10!

1. Golden retriever
2. Otterhound
3. Borzoi
4. Red Setter
5. Basset griffon
6. Newfoundland
7. Parsons terrier
8. Slovakian rough haired pointer
9. Great dane
10. A good old heinz 57

:001_tt1:


----------



## happytailsbb (Jun 7, 2014)

my ideal pack,

1) Great Dane









2) Lurcher (saluki x greyhound)









3) Boarder Collie 









4) Greyhound









5) Dalmatian









6) Dachshund 









7) Miniature Pincher







L]

8) Chinese Crested (hairless)









9) Beagle









10) Boxer


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

a black borzoi 









chihuahua 









shetland sheepdog 









american eskimo spitz 









italian greyhound 









whippet 









toy poodle 









chinese crested 









working cocker









and a scottish terrier mix 









and thats 10!


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

X 3

Plus another whip.

Not in these colours though. All 10 in black or blue with various amounts of white.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

1. Slovak of course










2. Spinone









3. Wire Vizsla









4. GWP









5. Korthals Griffon









6. Cesky Fousek









7. Pudelpointer









8. Bracco Italiano









9. Weim









10. a wee Yorkie!

I'd be looked up in a loony bin with this mad lot.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I love these threads :biggrin:

Mine would be......

These two whippets:










And this whippet:










A red brindle particolour whippet:










A red fawn whippet:










A red or golden grizzle saluki:










A cream saluki:










A red brindle azawakh:










A red azawakh:










And (imagining that I'd be happy with the grooming!!), a silver brindle borzoi:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Mine is a bit of a odd mix.

1. Saluki 









2. Duck toller retriever









3. Papillon









4. Long hair chihuahua









5. Welsh corgi









6. Whippet 









7. Irish wolfhound 









8. Boston terrier









9. British bulldog









And last but not least 
10. Border collie


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

I do love that most posts had a pointy in them. Pointy pride!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

BeauNoir said:


> I do love that most posts had a pointy in them. Pointy pride!


I have a soft spot for pointys :001_wub:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

I love native breeds and some of the rarer breeds sooo....

Manchester terriers 
Deerhounds
Welsh Cardigan Corgi 
Clumber spaniel 
Airedale Terrier
mini bull Terrier 
Norfolk Terrier 
Mini Wire Dachshund 
Whippet (okay not rare but I love a whippet)
Italian Greyhound 

a few I love as well

Great Dane 
Mastiff
oh and a Pom and powder puff chinese cresteds 

Ill add pictures later


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

labradrk said:


> I'd be looked up in a loony bin with this mad lot.


You've certainly got a thing for beards don't you labradrk!



CaliDog said:


> 9. British bulldog


Ohh I forgot a Bulldog. These are my guilty pleasure dogs (not that I actually think you should feel guilty if you go to an ethical breeder whose working on breeding dogs that can give birth naturally, and run like the wind, but still). I just love their ploddy-ness and soppy characters. I spent so long thinking they may be my first breed, that even though I changed my mind, when I see them out I get the same sort of excited that I do when I see a Bernese. They sort of feel like 'mine' even though I don't have one. So maybe the little Norfolk would have to be knocked out of the pack for a Bulldog instead... Maybe.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not putting photos as my internet is playing up yet again and most likely wouldn't stay on for long enough (currently sat waiting for Mr sky engineer to get here)

1 Czechoslovokian wolf dog

2 whippet all my existing ones plus a black and white (prefably Poppy's brother but never likely to happen)

3 chihuahua

4 the adorable pomeranian that won the toy group at crufts

5 borzio

6 black fringed red/fawn saluki

7 manchester terrier

8 wolfhound

9 italian greyhound

10 greyhound


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Alice Childress said:


> *You've certainly got a thing for beards don't you labradrk! *
> 
> Ohh I forgot a Bulldog. These are my guilty pleasure dogs (not that I actually think you should feel guilty if you go to an ethical breeder whose working on breeding dogs that can give birth naturally, and run like the wind, but still). I just love their ploddy-ness and soppy characters. I spent so long thinking they may be my first breed, that even though I changed my mind, when I see them out I get the same sort of excited that I do when I see a Bernese. They sort of feel like 'mine' even though I don't have one. So maybe the little Norfolk would have to be knocked out of the pack for a Bulldog instead... Maybe.


I do! for me these dogs are just perfect. Lean, athletic, unexaggerated, powerful, willing, eager, true to their instincts and just....natural. I dislike exaggerations in dogs and these tick all the boxes!


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

labradrk said:


> I do! for me these dogs are just perfect. Lean, athletic, unexaggerated, powerful, willing, eager, true to their instincts and just....natural. I dislike exaggerations in dogs and these tick all the boxes!


Beards have definitely been growing me on now you mention it. I may well end up with a beardy dog one day myself  (albeit a slightly less energetic one compared to your powerhouses!).


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

Bernese Mountain Dog










Golden Retriever










Border Collie










Working Cocker Spaniel










Labrador










Border Terrier










Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever










Leonburger










Brittany










And number ten would be a rescue mutt!


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

lurcher times 10 

some pics of our max. was only allowed 5 pics so i hope you all like these.
1st max having a good sniff around, at 1 of his fav walks.
2nd max and our 17 1/2 yr old 'teil, who is now sadly at rainbow bridge.
3rd max and our kakarikis kira, 2 years old, who is now sadly at rainbow bridge.
4th max and his 1 of his fav toys.
5th max and sleeping on his fav blankie, with hobbit toy.

i really like all dogs so it's really hard to choose.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

labradrk said:


> I do! for me these dogs are just perfect. Lean, athletic, unexaggerated, powerful, willing, eager, true to their instincts and just....natural. I dislike exaggerations in dogs and these tick all the boxes!


^^^^^ Exactly why I like the dogs I do.


----------

